# 91-92 Nissan Stanza Few Problems



## thunderbob (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought an auto Stanza XE about 3-4 months ago now, has 240k miles on it bought for $1500, Not sure if that would have been the best price, but the car is almost rust free, rust inside the gas cap, fuel lines were rusty as they have never been replaced until i had replaced them but still a gassy smell from my car, and its pretty hard on gas. Overall it was in great shape, Week 1 into driving my car the interior light burnt out ( i thought to myself, this is the beginning of a fun adventure ), a little while later i got popping sound on the front passenger side and the car pulls to the passenger side, not 100% on the issue maybe a spring has gone. a few days ago i was driving up the mountain it was rather icy, my car bogged down and would hardly pass 2k rpm, it was not over heating and it seamed like it was smoking, but that cold have been off my breaks. but i restart it then it runs fine. Also i was wondering if the cooling fans generally run after the car is shut off or idling, because i have yet to catch them moving besides when i shorted the fuse wire they started, but never on their own. Also in the morning my car needs to warm up before it shifts into 3 as it hovers around 80 for a while with about 3-4k rpm before it will shift. 2 final things haha, the Exterior door handles are all out of place besides the passenger side, it seems the little thing that held them in are rusted off, or broke off like kids were pulling on them rough, i have been searching forever trying to find door handles, and the final thing. The stock body kit i have on it is falling off, i was wondering how i could mount it better, it was previously being help on by 2 screws on each end and bathroom sealer lol..

Heres a picture of her =]


----------



## garet007 (Feb 26, 2010)

The shifting and bogging down problem might be because of all the vacuum lines under the distributor cap. There are like 8 or 10 of these hoses. They are very small. Make sure they are all on there and not cracked or anything. Then double check that they are all on the right position. I recommend the Haynes book. This might also be the cause of the not shifting into 3rd thing. Or, the transmission might be burned.

For the gas smell and gas economy, check the fuel filter. Make sure it's hooked up properly and none of the lines are pinched. Otherwise it's probably the injectors.

As far as the pulling, first check tire pressures. Then, if you want to diy it, jack the car up by the frame so the suspension hangs. With the steering wheel unlocked, gently wiggle the tire left and right. If you feel any looseness, it's most likely a tie rod. Then shake the tire up and down, and if it's loose there, you need a balljoint. Most shops will check this for you for no charge. If you go that route, get them to check the cv axle for the popping noise.

For the bodykit, I'd drill two small holes you can't see, if possible, and use a zip tie.

Now your Stanza is good as new, as far as Stanzas go. 

FYI, if you have timing chain problems, get a new car.


----------

